# WonderBerry 29 days in



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a quick shot of the WonderBerry 29 days into its flower. and a shot of the canopy.


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 1, 2010)

nice lookin plants diablo. you must have good success with that strain do you? im looking for the split tops but dont see any in the canopy . good job.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 1, 2010)

excellent success with it. The split tops don't come out till much later i have noticed, usually around the 7th week. The massive split and triple tops were on buds that i waited to harvest after 10 weeks.


----------



## shortkutz (Feb 23, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 18, 2011)

nice and fat!!!! puff, puff, score!:woohoo:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

puffpuffpass, excelent pics and a great strain. nice work!


----------

